# Micro Mini Hi-fi System - Help me find one!



## Irish_PXzyan (Jan 30, 2012)

Well lads!

I'm looking into buying a Micro/Mini Hi-fi system which will be placed on top of a drawer in my bedroom. 
I want it for playing CD's and the radio and to become the sound system for my Acer Apad too.

I don't want to spend much but I do want a good decent system!

I am aiming for 50-150 Euro.

Currently. The system I am eyeing up is: 
http://www.argos.ie/static/Product/partNumber/5139907/Trail/searchtext>MINI+HIFI.htm#tabrev

It's 127 Euro. 20W + 2-way system. Not really happy with 20W max though! 
Would it be worth it?
I can pick it up tomorrow right away which would be great!

orrrr buy on from ebay. I have found fantastic ones on ebay which I will show!



BUSH BCD2787i SOUND SYSTEM with IPOD DOCK 300W HI FI HIFI RADIO STEREO
http://www.ebay.ie/itm/140684456083?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

100 Euro

COMPACT STEREO SYSTEM CD MP3 WMA PLAYER USB RADIO TUNER
http://www.ebay.ie/itm/350482805599?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

100 Euro

HOME AUDIO HIFI STEREO SYSTEM CD CASSETTE PLAYER w. AUX
http://www.ebay.ie/itm/230736536797?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

100 Euro


DUAL ML-45 COMPACT CD PLAYER STEREO SYSTEM USB MP3 RADIO REMOTE CONTROL INCLUDED
http://www.ebay.ie/itm/350527950520?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

110 Euro

HITACHI MICRO HIFI SYSTEM
http://www.ebay.ie/itm/150743369881?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Impressed by the design on this system and it's 50W which is quite good!

118 Euro

Philips MCB279/05 Audio Shelf System
http://www.ebay.ie/itm/270893187432?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

118 Euro

SAMSUNG MM-D330/ZF CD/MP3 Micro System with USB port 
http://www.ebay.ie/itm/180799186808?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

I like this system too! Decent 35W two-way system here!

126 Euro

DENVER MRP-151 STEREO SYSTEM CD RECORD PLAYER CASSETTE TAPE DECK TURNTABLE RADIO
http://www.ebay.ie/itm/350527407691?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

No idea how much wattage this is packing but it's a 3-way system!

160 Euro :shadedshu


Sony MHCEC78Pi Mini Hi-Fi Shelf System Radio Stereo Silver 380-Watts RMS
http://www.ebay.ie/itm/110812153500?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

I'm very impressed by this system! It's 140W and three-way system! For it's price it seems too good to be true??

135 Euro

So lads!!! I would prefer to pick one up locally but ebay seems to offer much better and cheaper systems!!
What are your thoughts?


----------



## AsRock (Jan 30, 2012)

Personly i would go for either the sony or Sammy all though their wattage output is BS..  It's not the true RMS it's some thing like PMPO

Some understanding to PMPO
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Audio_power
http://yeroc.us/eng/pmpo


----------



## m1dg3t (Jan 30, 2012)

Micro/mini & HI Fi are usually not found in the same product and if they are you're gonna pay for it! Something is always sacrificed in these situation's but i can say from experience you can greatly improve the experience by adding a cheap 10" powered sub (usually find a used/refurbed) for cheap, like $50 CAd. Make's a HUGE difference IMO

Whatever you decide on try to listen to it before paying for it, remember sound is subjective so get what sound's best to YOU and is in your budget 

Back in the day i had a true mini HI FI mfg by Aiwa that unit cost me $1200 CAD back in '94 but i foolishly put it on the curb when the transformer died in '05, it was gone within 1 hour  Prolly could have got it fixed for less than $100


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Jan 30, 2012)

Ah good stuff so! Best stay clear!!

I have a 10" Vibe sub that I will hook up to it easily 

Would that Philips one from agros be capable?? I think I will just head in and buy it tomorrow if I can.


----------



## m1dg3t (Jan 30, 2012)

Never said stay clear but have a listen before you buy and be reasonable with your expectation's of what kind of "HiFi" you'll actually be getting. Don't spend money just because. I haven't "auditioned" any mini gear in age's so my opinion is simply what it is, perhap's you can check for some review's on audio specific forum's like avsforum, audiokarma & audiogon to name a few. 

IMO adding a cheap sub will go massively to sound as usually you need to blast the mini's to get any volume, which in turn induce's distortion from the small driver's. Turn the bass down on the system and up on the sub, should get you a few more "clear" db's


----------



## AsRock (Jan 30, 2012)

m1dg3t said:


> Micro/mini & HI Fi are usually not found in the same product and if they are you're gonna pay for it! Something is always sacrificed in these situation's but i can say from experience you can greatly improve the experience by adding a cheap 10" powered sub (usually find a used/refurbed) for cheap, like $50 CAd. Make's a HUGE difference IMO
> 
> Whatever you decide on try to listen to it before paying for it, remember sound is subjective so get what sound's best to YOU and is in your budget
> 
> Back in the day i had a true mini HI FI mfg by Aiwa that unit cost me $1200 CAD back in '94 but i foolishly put it on the curb when the transformer died in '05, it was gone within 1 hour  Prolly could have got it fixed for less than $100



Any chance it said it had some silly wattage like 800w too lol..  They did some real nice separates back in the day..

Be careful adding a sub it might take out the amp on it.  Would have to be a cheapo ?..


What you need anyways a amp speakers and CD player ?..  Get ya ass in a second hand store you might get lucky..  I nearly picked up a SONY multi CD player for just $6 today but thought shit don't need that shit today lol.

ebay too is another place you could get the shit cheap too.  Or just simply pay $100 more and be much happier..


----------



## m1dg3t (Jan 30, 2012)

AsRock said:


> Any chance it said it had some silly wattage like 800w too lol..  They did some real nice separates back in the day..



No it was 40w x 40w + 10w x 10w (it was "quadrophonic" early surround sound) I'm tellin' ya it was real HiFi, no BS. Thing weighed like 50lbs, minus speaker's, as much as 1 of my receiver's 



AsRock said:


> Be careful adding a sub it might take out the amp on it.  Would have to be a cheapo ?..



I suggested to add a powered sub, as long as connected properly no issues 




AsRock said:


> What you need anyways a amp speakers and CD player ?..  Get ya ass in a second hand store you might get lucky..  I nearly picked up a SONY multi CD player for just $6 today but thought shit don't need that shit today lol.
> 
> ebay too is another place you could get the shit cheap too.  Or just simply pay $100 more and be much happier..



This would be the best option, 2nd hand, but i didn't suggest it because i assumed he needed the SFF due to space constraint's  If going 2nd hand i would again suggest listening before buying


----------



## mikek75 (Jan 30, 2012)

I'd have a look second hand too. Don't know what you have in ROI but the British Heart Foundation have some shops which just deal in tested electrical appliances. I struck lucky and got a Sony mini system with 3CD changer (also plays MP3 discs), DAB radio and (for some strange reason these days) a tape player, 2x50w for £25! All that was missing was the remote but that was sorted with a quick google, + an extra 20. Looked up the model and it was only just discontinued with an RRP of £190.


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Jan 30, 2012)

The sub is an active 150W sub? I suppose that's fine though right?

I am a bit impatiant at the moment! I am going to pop into a few shops with micro hifi systems and find one that's good with a decent price tag too xD
So far the Philips one in argos is winning! It's a pity I don't have any shops that have many out on display to test :/
Only the sony shops with way over priced stuff! No thanks!


----------



## m1dg3t (Jan 30, 2012)

Patience is a virtue not easily acquired, still working on it myself  

The Philip's look's feature packed but the 20 track CD make's me wonder, if you had a disc with over 20 track's would it not play the entire disc or does the counter just stop? I have quite a few mixed/compilation CD's with over 20 track's that's why i bring it up. 

Ability to play MP3's and have phone connectivity is a plus seeing as you can cram all your music into either of those format's and the cassette is a great feature, next to vinyl tape is the best for sound quality. Most REAL musician's still record to tape then transfer to digital media for the masses. 

The fact that it has separate bass/treble control's is nice as well because that allow's you to further tailor it to your prefference's. 150w sub is PLENTY! Keep the freq set as low as it can go, usually 40Hz and adjust the volume to suit. Of course you'll have to play around with the mini as well to get it playing nice together


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Jan 31, 2012)

That's good stuff xD
It does sound like the features are pretty good! I didn't realise it had seperate bass/treble control so that is a plus as I always mess with that on my computer setup!

I always have the sub set to 80Hz at max volume and it rumbles the living bejayziz out of the house which is brilliant xD Would 40Hz be needed?!?!?!


----------



## m1dg3t (Jan 31, 2012)

Irish_PXzyan said:


> That's good stuff xD
> It does sound like the features are pretty good! I didn't realise it had seperate bass/treble control so that is a plus as I always mess with that on my computer setup!
> 
> I always have the sub set to 80Hz at max volume and it rumbles the living bejayziz out of the house which is brilliant xD Would 40Hz be needed?!?!?!



Was just reading the product description on the Philip's and noticed that. Regarding the freq on the sub i prefer to run it "tighter" i like cleaner, more defined bass as opposed to full out pounding/rumbling. If you set it at 40Hz it will only output a max of 40Hz freq as opposed to 80Hz which will play anything up to it. Like i mentioned before it's all prefference  

I have 2 sub's in my living room 1 is a Velodyne dls-3750r @ 40Hz 3/4 volume and "jazz" DSP setting the other is a custom Elemental designs a7s-650 @ 50Hz and 3/4 volume IIRC i have my sub setting in my Yamaha DSP z7 to +2Db. I get quite a few complaint's


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Jan 31, 2012)

Haha lovely!! 
I like tight bass myself! I like the full on rumble for movies and cleaner for music listening!
I would play around with it and see which sounds best as soon as I get my hands on it.

II will be checking a few shops tomorrow for a system and hope to find a good one elze where other than Argos!


----------



## AsRock (Jan 31, 2012)

12" woofer will give you more rumble were as a 8" will give more tighter base.  And on a AV better setting it 80Hz or lower for movies and 120Hz or higher for music.


----------



## m1dg3t (Jan 31, 2012)

AsRock said:


> 12" woofer will give you more rumble were as a 8" will give more tighter base.  And on a AV better setting it 80Hz or lower for movies and 120Hz or higher for music.



There's a LOT more to it than woofer size, a LOT more. But generally yes a smaller woofer give's a tighter freq, but less "punch". IMHO the 10" is the perfect size for 99%. Don't forget to factor in woofer quality, amplification/crossover quality and lastly cabinet quality. Oh and don't forget about placement. Hell the type of floor you place a sub on can influence it's charecteristic's massively.... 

If you're reccomending frequencies to me all i can say is if i set my sub's like that it would not sound good at all, WAY WAY too much bass, sloppy bass. The neighbour's would feel it more though lol I connect my sub's via LFE (not high pass) from my AVR so their is no setting for it, the sub's are controlled by the sub's. Google what i listed and tell me if you would still set it up like that. Oh and the rest of my setup is Polk RTiA 9's, RTiA 7's and a CSiA 6, i can make my apartment rumble WITHOUT my sub's turned on  Oh amplification is Emotiva XPA1 x 2 and an XPA 5 

I used to run 7.1 in my old apartment but i'm in a 1 bedroom now so i had to box up my FXiA6's untill i get into a larger place. Sorry for the off topic


----------



## xBruce88x (Jan 31, 2012)

Philips makes good sound systems. I've got an older MC-500 bookshelf unit... that thing is INSANE. well for the price I paid at least. The particular model i have has a 5 tray cd changer, Aux in, am/fm of course, some EQ effects, though i usually just set it to "MAX SOUND" and it even has a usb port that you can connect to your pc with. the unit has its own sound chip too... i think its a basic ac 97 codec though. but the best part....

2x50W RMS / 2x100 "Musical power"! I setup my TV in a corner with the speakers just in front and to the sides and needless to say I don't need a subwoofer. And i only paid $20. If i still had the software for it I could control my MP3s on the computer (and maybe modify it to select video files as well) from the remote for the unit. They are also pretty compact. For example... the top of the main center unit is just big enough for my Gamecube to sit on it (and its the same color too!)

http://www.p4c.philips.com/files/m/mc-500_21m/mc-500_21m_pss_aen.pdf






Anyway... that Philips you posted has 2x30W RMS/2x60 peak. Not bad. You might want a little sub to go with it though. I'm guessing it has smaller drivers than the unit I have.

The Hitachi would be good if that was RMS ratings... dunno though.

the sammy is about the same as the philips in terms of power. 35w per speaker, hopefully that's the RMS ratings.

I think someone is lieing about the ratings on that sony... 140 + 140 is 280w, not 380w. the real specs are 190x2 RMS, According to Sony I've checked them out before at best buy (u.s. retail store) and they sounded pretty good but not quite as much deep bass as you'd expect, but i think a lot of that had to do with the poor audio source they had hooked up to it lol. these are probably so low on price due to them being "no longer available" on sony's site. Their newer version has either just the Mid and tweets, or one with the mid and tweets and a stand alone 8in sub. $150usd and $200usd respectively which seems fairly decent for retail price, so you might want to look those up too. if you want to go really nuts you could get THIS haha

Of the ones you posted the sony seems the better value

as for all the others... meh.


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Jan 31, 2012)

True stuff!! Ah sure! I was impatient and wanted a system right away!

I was stuck between two systems and ended up going with the Philips FWM154 Mini System as it just had better all round specs!
So far I'm quite impressed by them! They are bigger than expected! Bigger than my Tannoy mercury F1 speaker setup 
But it all fits perfectly on my desk! couldn't have got a perfect system in terms of fitting it perfectly if I even tried!

Sound quality is quite good! I'm impressed enough! Decent bass that pops off it too which is great! xD
More testing is needed!


----------



## AsRock (Jan 31, 2012)

m1dg3t said:


> There's a LOT more to it than woofer size, a LOT more. But generally yes a smaller woofer give's a tighter freq, but less "punch". IMHO the 10" is the perfect size for 99%. Don't forget to factor in woofer quality, amplification/crossover quality and lastly cabinet quality. Oh and don't forget about placement. Hell the type of floor you place a sub on can influence it's charecteristic's massively....
> 
> If you're reccomending frequencies to me all i can say is if i set my sub's like that it would not sound good at all, WAY WAY too much bass, sloppy bass. The neighbour's would feel it more though lol I connect my sub's via LFE (not high pass) from my AVR so their is no setting for it, the sub's are controlled by the sub's. Google what i listed and tell me if you would still set it up like that. Oh and the rest of my setup is Polk RTiA 9's, RTiA 7's and a CSiA 6, i can make my apartment rumble WITHOUT my sub's turned on  Oh amplification is Emotiva XPA1 x 2 and an XPA 5
> 
> I used to run 7.1 in my old apartment but i'm in a 1 bedroom now so i had to box up my FXiA6's untill i get into a larger place. Sorry for the off topic




yes there is but it's some thing so many people miss. 12" is better for me as i just want it for movies.. Hopefully this year i will either find some speakers i like which are front ported but with out the port being dead bottom of the box or i'll find my Tannoys from 1983 on ebay when i have money on me but seem to only be on there when i have no cash lol.


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Feb 1, 2012)

Hates that Asrock! Annoying to find your most wanted on there and have no money! Then when ya do, it's no where in site!!


----------



## AsRock (Feb 1, 2012)

Irish_PXzyan said:


> Hates that Asrock! Annoying to find your most wanted on there and have no money! Then when ya do, it's no where in site!!



Worsted part some one actually responded on here saying they had some but could not wait 3 months lol.

I would of payed them more for them just how shit is huh.  Lets face it finding good speakers that are 30 years old are not easy to come by lol.  But knowing how good they actually are makes me keep wanting them.

Beat most speakers hands down and all the speakers i heard in second hand places or some times refereed to as vintage places they suck, and to make it worse most are rear ported or the front port is at the bottom of the box or and the drivers are small.


----------



## m1dg3t (Feb 1, 2012)

Irish_PXzyan said:


> True stuff!! Ah sure! I was impatient and wanted a system right away!
> 
> I was stuck between two systems and ended up going with the Philips FWM154 Mini System as it just had better all round specs!
> So far I'm quite impressed by them! They are bigger than expected! Bigger than my Tannoy mercury F1 speaker setup
> ...



Right on man! Glad you are pleased with it, i hate buying something then feeling like i didn't get what i needed. Sound should get marginally better as the woofer's suspension "break's in" i'd reccomend not pushing it for at least 15 - 20 hour's



AsRock said:


> yes there is but it's some thing so many people miss. 12" is better for me as i just want it for movies.. Hopefully this year i will either find some speakers i like which are front ported but with out the port being dead bottom of the box or i'll find my Tannoys from 1983 on ebay when i have money on me but seem to only be on there when i have no cash lol.



With audio there is just so many variable's it get's mind boggling, it almost detract's from the pleasure of listening to the music but part of it is also in the finding of the right mix for what you like. Life is full of paradox's and the audio realm is a prime example. A good 12" will walk all over a mediocre 10" or even a pair of 10's, i like a full bodied sound so that led me to mix the 10" Velodyne with the 2 x 13's in the Elemental a7s. You definately want a good kick for movies. Cabinet's withe rear facing port's are quite picky with placement as i found with my RTiA's, next speak's i get will have sealed cab's. I find myself in the same situation more often than not, when it's available i'm broke and when i have cash i can't find it or it's ridiculously priced! I need to get a set of vintage speak's to run in my analogue as what i have now doesn't mesh very well with my receiver + TT (Pioneer sx5590 & heavily modded Dual 505-3) I had an opportunity about 8mths back to get a pair of Thiel cs 3.6 for like $700 but 1 cabinet was slightly water damaged and the guy lived about 5hrs aways so i passed up on it, they usually go for $1200+ locally.



Irish_PXzyan said:


> Hates that Asrock! Annoying to find your most wanted on there and have no money! Then when ya do, it's no where in site!!



Again +1 



AsRock said:


> Worsted part some one actually responded on here saying they had some but could not wait 3 months lol.
> 
> I would of payed them more for them just how shit is huh.  Lets face it finding good speakers that are 30 years old are not easy to come by lol.  But knowing how good they actually are makes me keep wanting them.
> 
> Beat most speakers hands down and all the speakers i heard in second hand places or some times refereed to as vintage places they suck, and to make it worse most are rear ported or the front port is at the bottom of the box or and the drivers are small.



I've made offer's like that before as well in the hope's of getting what i wanted but people always go to where the money is. It's still possible to find vintage stuff in good shape as usually they were made better than the newer stuff, people know this so that drive's the price's up. IMHO vintage is 9 out of 10 better sounding than new stuff, back then they cared what it sounded like not how much profit they could make.


----------



## BumbleBee (Feb 1, 2012)

TL Audio (UK) makes some nice micro systems.

http://www.fat-man.co.uk/docs/product_07/line_up.shtml


----------



## BumbleBee (Feb 1, 2012)

there is a reason why Rythmik, SVS, HSU, Epik, etc don't really make anything under 12" 



> Attempts have been made (not really successful) to reduce the subwoofer enclosure size and try to compensate by using very large amplifiers and huge magnet assemblies (to take the extra power) in order to produce deep bass extension and output. But ultimately, box-size-to-woofer-diameter rules! You can extract tones as low as 40 Hz from a small sub by putting it in a smaller room in a favorable location—a room mode or corner (a node in a room can give you 6 dB of boost). Similarly, some available ultra-compact and expensive cube subwoofers do produce fairly low frequencies, but they have real limitations in maximum output. They simply won't play low frequencies at anything approaching real-life loudness. If the sub's output is 9 dB down (-9 dB) at 32 Hz (about half the output at 70 Hz), you would need eight times the power to correct for the 9-dB loss (you must double the power for every 3 dB of boost applied). If you started out using a 200-watt amplifier, you would have to increase that to a 1,600-watt amplifier and then lose most of those gains to the driver required to take the power!
> 
> Let's say we wanted to design a sub that could truly reach the 20-Hz level or deeper with no more than a 4-dB drop in output in an anechoic environment. First, the laws of physics dictate that the box must be large. There is no way around this. You would also need to incorporate an efficient amplifier because true deep bass extension requires enormous output (over 400 watts) in order to achieve sufficient loudness at these frequencies. It also must have the power to drive a large woofer and move the requisite quantities of air.


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Feb 1, 2012)

I never heard any vintage style speakers or anything! I have no idea what I'm missing out on there!
Keep on looking!! Gotta find them somewhere at some stage!

That would be nice if the woofers get a lil better! It doesn't need it but every little helps! xD

Thanks Bumble bee! I will take note of that site the next time I am looking for a new micro system xD


----------



## Frederik S (Feb 1, 2012)

As they are all going to sound mediocre get the cheapest with the functions you want. 

Besides as long as it has enough wattage to overcome odd moaning and thumping sounds it is a good bedroom system. Sound quality is secondary 

On a more serious note you might be able to score some older bookshelf speakers, it is amazing the amount of quality speakers that people junk nowadays. I scored a set of half decent B&O speakers from the late 80s which have been working perfectly in my kitchen system. 

Also old Phillips (from back when Philips was one of the only companies focusing on size) mini systems do not sound half bad at all, the only issue is that they do not have a CDP integrated. 

Dumpster diving is the way to go for a cheap mini system.

And of course the moaning and thumping comes from when you are moving your furniture around at night..


----------



## AsRock (Feb 1, 2012)

BumbleBee said:


> there is a reason why Rythmik, SVS, HSU, Epik, etc don't really make anything under 12"





> Attempts have been made (not really successful) to reduce the subwoofer enclosure size and try to compensate by using very large amplifiers and huge magnet assemblies (to take the extra power) in order to produce deep bass extension and output. But ultimately, box-size-to-woofer-diameter rules! You can extract tones as low as 40 Hz from a small sub by putting it in a smaller room in a favorable location—a room mode or corner (a node in a room can give you 6 dB of boost). Similarly, some available ultra-compact and expensive cube subwoofers do produce fairly low frequencies, but they have real limitations in maximum output. They simply won't play low frequencies at anything approaching real-life loudness. If the sub's output is 9 dB down (-9 dB) at 32 Hz (about half the output at 70 Hz), you would need eight times the power to correct for the 9-dB loss (you must double the power for every 3 dB of boost applied). If you started out using a 200-watt amplifier, you would have to increase that to a 1,600-watt amplifier and then lose most of those gains to the driver required to take the power!
> 
> *Let's say we wanted to design a sub that could truly reach the 20-Hz level or deeper with no more than a 4-dB drop in output in an anechoic environment. First, the laws of physics dictate that the box must be large. There is no way around this. You would also need to incorporate an efficient amplifier because true deep bass extension requires enormous output (over 400 watts) in order to achieve sufficient loudness at these frequencies. It also must have the power to drive a large woofer and move the requisite quantities of air. *




Amen to that....


----------



## BumbleBee (Feb 1, 2012)

Irish_PXzyan said:


> I never heard any vintage style speakers or anything! I have no idea what I'm missing out on there!
> Keep on looking!! Gotta find them somewhere at some stage!
> 
> That would be nice if the woofers get a lil better! It doesn't need it but every little helps! xD
> ...



you're welcome.


----------



## m1dg3t (Feb 1, 2012)

You had to get all technical didn't you BumbleBee? 

Audio is like a bottomless pit/black hole you can get in but you never get out! Kinda like the mafia


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 1, 2012)

I used to be a hi-fi nut, but not any more, its costly, and all my mates thought i was a freak.

Oh and I love skip/dumpster diving, I can't go past one without having a look in it.


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Feb 1, 2012)

Ahh! You replaced your Hi-fi nut days with a new hobby yea? Skip/dumpster nut now a days! Hows that coming along


----------



## m1dg3t (Feb 4, 2012)

tigger said:


> I used to be a hi-fi nut, but not any more, its costly, and all my mates thought i was a freak.
> 
> Oh and I love skip/dumpster diving, I can't go past one without having a look in it.



You still are an audio nut as im sure you still have your gear, you just reached you point of diminishing returns and are content  I was dumpster diving before it was cool to do so, back in the day we did it cuz we had to! Being a broke ass has some advantages


----------

